# 17th Birthday detail!



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Next month the TT will be 17 years old. Thought this was a good excuse to give it the full works. Paint was fully deconaminated and clayed followed by a one stage polish with my Rupes LHR15 mk2 and Rupes Keramic Gloss Polish and matching pad. This was followed by Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Paint Cleaner by hand and finished off with the matching Ultra Gloss Nano Sealant. The paint is so slick now it's unbelievable. Going to put a second coat too.
Here's a video of the results. Not bad for an old girl!


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice, just seen this on Detailing World, a real credit to you.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Rich2508 said:


> Nice, just seen this on Detailing World, a real credit to you.


 Cheers


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

No photos ?


----------

